# greenup dam 2-16



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

we fished the ky side end of long wall not a bite in 6 hrs today


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

thanks for the reports you've been posting Rick. seems like nowhere on the Ohio has been really good this winter. with this warm up this week i'm gonna try to get out a day or so. anxious to wet a line. would love to catch something but not getting my hopes up too much. just getting to be on the banks is gonna feel great though.


----------



## Kycatfishhunter (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey guys can you all tell me if it's ok to fish the ohio side of the dam with ky license as long as you follow ohio regs?? Thanks in advance for ne help.


----------



## Murse14 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes!
OHIO RIVER FISHING
(KRS 150.170)
An angler with a Kentucky fishing license may fish the entire main stem of the Ohio River from a boat, or a bordering state&#8217;s bank without buying the other state&#8217;s license (bordering states include Illinois, Indiana and Ohio).

This does not apply if fishing a bordering state&#8217;s embayments or tributaries, which begin at a straight line between opposite points where the tributary or embayment meets the main stem of the river.

Anglers fishing from a bordering state&#8217;s bank must follow the size and creel limits of the state where the angler is located. For example, a Kentucky licensed angler can stand on the Indiana bank and fish the main stem of the Ohio River without an Indiana fishing license, but must abide by Indiana&#8217;s size and creel limits. However, anglers fishing from a boat must follow the size and creel limits of the state in which the angler is licensed.

Reminder: snagging is not permitted for any fish species on the Indiana side or in any Indiana waters of the Ohio River. In Kentucky, a person may not snag within 200 yards below any dam on the Ohio River.


----------

